# Startschwierigkeiten



## quidnovi (2. März 2004)

Hi @ all!

Zuerst mal die Daten zu meinem "Patienten"  :

AMD Athlon 900
256 MB RAM
1. Festplatte: Windows 2000 Pro(SP4)
2. Festplatte: XP Pro
"Mutterboot" nicht ersichtlich (noname)
Cd
Cd/RW
Floppy

BIOS: Award Modular Bios v6.00PG Stand: 08/10/2000

Beim Start läuft zwar das Netzteil samt CPU-Lüfter an, weiters passiert aber nichts. Muß diesen Vorgang 5 - 6 Mal wiederholen, dann springt er an, und läuft dann problemlos. Kann - nach erfolgreichem Start - herunterfahren und neustarten sooft ich will. Nur nach mehrstündigem ausgeschalteten Zustand fängt das Dilemma wieder an.

Bis zur Installation von Linux auf die 2. Festplatte hat alles fast über drei Jahre ohne Probleme funktioniert. Die Neuinstallation von XP hat dieses aufgetretene Phänomen auch nicht geändert. Habe auch den Arbeitsspeicher schon gewechselt - nix  .

Bevor ich nun schwerwiegende Veränderungen (formatieren der Festplatten, Bios Update, usw) in Angriff nehme, hoffe ich doch, dass sich in dieser Gemeinde jemand findet, der dieses Problem kennt und mir seine Erfahrungen postet.

Ist da wer?

thx
gü


----------



## zirag (2. März 2004)

Mein Bruder hatte das auch mal , da war die CPU zu heiss geworden , aber wenn das Problem auch beim ersten Boot ist, könnte es am Netzteil liegen , wechsel das mal aus , falls du noch eins rumliegen hast 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## quidnovi (2. März 2004)

hi zirag

Das mit dem Netzteil werd' ich ma probieren - danke.

Hab' aber das Gefühl, Du hast in meinem post überlesen, dass dieses Problem nur bei einem Start nach *mehreren* Stunden des Computerstillstandes  auftritt. 
Wenn er mal läuft, geht das ohne Probleme mind. 15 - 18h (so lange lief der PC erst vor kurzem).

Aber Danke erstma für Dein post

gü


----------



## server (2. März 2004)

Wie siehts mit der BIOS Batterie aus?


----------



## quidnovi (2. März 2004)

Das wär' natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.

Gibt's irgendwelche Regeln wenn man diese Batterie austauscht?
Hab' leider noch nie eine getauscht, kenn' mich da absolut nicht aus :-( 

mfg
gü


----------



## fluessig (3. März 2004)

Wäre es die BIOS Batterie, dann käme eine einfache Fehlermeldung in der Bootsequenz, bei der du dann F1 drücken müsstest um fortzufahren (alle Einstellungen im BIOS mußt du dann bei jedem Start neu festlegen). Ich glaube das ist nicht das Problem. 
Bei nem Freund von mir hat das auch so ähnlich angefangen. Zum Schluß mußte 30 mal an und ausschalten, bevor der Rechner richtig läuft. Das Problem hat er nicht rausgefunden, da der Rechner eh nur 300MHz hatte, hat er sich dann nen neuen besorgt.
Würde mich aber schon interessieren, woran sowas liegt.


----------



## server (3. März 2004)

Vielleicht liegts an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Tim C. (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von server _
> *Vielleicht liegts an der Grafikkarte? *


Warum sollte es? 

Mal ehrlich Netzteil kann schon sein, dass da irgendwelche Kondensatoren anormal lange brauchen um sich aufzuladen.

Probier mal ob wenn du die Kiste anschmeisst und im nicht startenden Betrieb solange stehen lässt wie 5-6 Neustarts brauchen würden und dann neustartest, es geht. Wenn ja: Tausch das Netzteil.


----------



## quidnovi (3. März 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips. 

@Tim Comanns
Gott sei's... hab' ich das Netzteil noch nicht getauscht, 5-6 Neustarts abwarten is viel weniger aufwändig als gleich ausbauen  

@fluessig
Werd's mit der BIOS Batterie doch noch probieren. Im Übrigen gleicht das Problem Deines Freundes so ziemlich dem Meinem. Anfänglich brauchte es nur 2 - 3 Neustarts bis er hochkam, nun bin ich so bei 7 - 8 mal angelangt.

Wenn ich die Lösung habe, werde ich's Euch natürlich wissen lassen!

mfg
gü


----------



## quidnovi (4. März 2004)

Hi

Hab' jetzt den, von Tim Comanns gegebenen Tip getestet. Hat genauso reagiert. Baute das neue Netzteil ein - wieder der gleiche nervende Ablauf  !

Nach Durchtesten der übrigen Fehlerquellen (Laufwerke abhängen, usw.) blieb nur noch das "Mutterboot" übrig. Getauscht - läuft  !

Vielen Dank an die hilfsbereite Gemeinde - denn hier werden sie geholfen  

mfg
gü


----------

